
A Landing Page Is Not A Minimum Viable Product - ramlijohn
http://ramlijohn.com/a-landing-page-is-not-a-minimum-viable-product/
======
fleitz
Why isn't it? Max learning, min effort.

According to the article you can have an email MVP, but a landing page that
collects emails isn't an MVP.

~~~
greenyoda
In the article's examples, the e-mail was actually providing the content which
was the product (e.g., a list of historical check-ins or communication between
a group of angel investors). That's very different from collecting e-mail
addresses of people interested in a product that doesn't exist at all.

I don't think something qualifies as a minimum viable _product_ unless it is,
in fact, a product.

------
dmak
A landing page used to test the product concept before building your MVP is
just keeping it lean.

------
outside1234
Its not a minimum viable PRODUCT but it is a minimum viable experiment.

